# Truck thoughts please



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

Im no truck expert and we always had fords f250's.I'm looking at a 2005 chev. siverado ext.cab with 43,ooo mi. like new shape- in & out - elderly driven . It has the BIG BLK. 8.1 4.10 AXLE - whatever that means and ALLISON TRANS. FOR $ 20 K GOOD TRUCK / PRICE ?? WOULD USE FOR PLOWING AND LAWN SERVICE


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well known quality truck ...
Big Power - Big Fuel Bill -

(LS or LT ?
My guess - overpriced - buy for $ 15-16-17 Max 
Many opinions here
Put up on a lift. any rust on fuel lines, brake lines, tranny lines, frame ... = Beware
Records of fluid changes ? Time for tires ? Any Warranty from dealer ?

2005 Chevrolet SILVERADO 2500 HD PICKUP-3/4 Ton-V8
Extended Cab LS 4WD

Rough Trade-In Average Trade-In Clean Trade-In CleanRetail
Base Price $8,250 $9,600 $10,700 $13,725
Mileage (43,000) $3,425 $3,425 $3,425 $3,425
Total Base Price $11,675 $13,025 $14,125 $17,150  
8.1L V8 Engine $400 $400 $400 $450
Price with Options $12,075 $13,425 $14,525 $17,600

http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2005...-PICKUP-3-4-Ton-V8/Extended-Cab-LS-4WD/Values


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks,gas is cheap now,but for how long??? price did seem too high.Pulling a lawn trailer around for 4-6 hours a day could get expensive.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, Maybe a shade on the high side for the asking price, but used truck prices are all over the place right now.

If it's in excellent to above excellent shape, I'd say more in the 15k range. But again, it's a sellers market.

The good about that truck is the 8.1/allison combo. It would be a hell of a puller, and you wouldn't have to worry about motor or tranny problems.

The 8.1 is about bullet proof. It's designated as a Marine/Industrial motor. I'm on my second truck with an 8.1, and I specifically found another dump truck with that motor for the power and reliability.

The only thing you won't be doing is staying away from a gas station. If I recall in my old 01 C35000, it would average 10mpgs unloaded and 8-9 loaded.

On my 03' Kodiak that I now have, it's worse as the thing is heavier and a brick going down the road. I'm pretty sure I'm at 8mpg's all day long.

If you are planning on using it daily pulling a mow rig, I'd stay away and find something a bit more economical. I don't mind the big motor in my dump truck as it doesn't get used daily, or if it does, it's generally hauling around 4 tons, or is going to a job site and generally sitting.

.....


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 02 Chevy 2500hd with the same power train that is also my daily driver, yes I get an average of 10mpg but I also get the same mileage totally loaded. In my opinion the power and torque of the big block is well worth the cost of fuel and the only problem you will run into is traction lol, I say try and beat them up on price, I paid $9000 2 years ago for mine with 112k miles as a comparison


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Last one I saw with the 8.1/Allison was back in November. 2004 black Chevrolet ECSB, 2500HD LS with around 85,000 miles rust free, truck sold for $10,500 in less than 48 hrs, had a 6" lift with 35" tires.

The 8.1 is hard to come by, I've been searching for the last four years and have only come across two that sold in a day or two.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Even with the low miles that is way overpriced. 

I bought mine 2 years ago with 130K on it for $10K

Brake lines are the biggest thing to look for on these trucks.


----------



## carplowguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Where do you guys find such old GM trucks that are "rust free"? In my area they start growing rust spots and bubbling paint when they are 3-4 years old!


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

If you're going to drop 20k on a truck, you can find something much newer...

http://tinyurl.com/klrj5xa


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

With gas prices the way they are now compared to 2-3 yrs ago...the guy can ask a higher price and get it. when gas price is an issue, he has to practically give it away. Personally, I think $17,000ish would be a nice price to buy it at, given it's in as good of shape as you say it is.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sprag-O;1929198 said:


> If you're going to drop 20k on a truck, you can find something much newer...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/klrj5xa


That truck is not 4x4 and no Allison Trans. Makes a difference on price. It's a nice truck though.

OP, is the truck you're looking at 4wd?? I assumed it was.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

WIPensFan;1929363 said:


> With gas prices the way they are now compared to 2-3 yrs ago...the guy can ask a higher price and get it. when gas price is an issue, he has to practically give it away. Personally, I think $17,000ish would be a nice price to buy it at, given it's in as good of shape as you say it is.


Gas prices really don't have much bearing on used truck prices.

Now, new truck prices have more of a bearing on used prices than anything.

Regardless of the truck, mileage, anything else, as long as a new truck cost 60k, used prices are going to keep going up.

....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

White Gardens;1929412 said:


> Gas prices really don't have much bearing on used truck prices.
> 
> Now, new truck prices have more of a bearing on used prices than anything.
> 
> ...


I disagree, when gas is $4+/gal, it's not easy to sell Suburbans, V10 pickups and other large gas guzzling vehicles like the 8.1L Chevy big block. Compact cars and hybrids were flying out the doors. New or used.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

WIPensFan;1929446 said:


> I disagree, when gas is $4+/gal, it's not easy to sell Suburbans, V10 pickups and other large gas guzzling vehicles like the 8.1L Chevy big block. Compact cars and hybrids were flying out the doors. New or used.


Ya, but what you saw the last few years was a rebound of sorts due to businesses and commercial vehicle owners not buying new, thus the demand for used.

And less new trucks sold, raising the prices of them, thus raising the demand and prices of used.

I bought a truck almost 4 years ago and sold it last spring for more than I paid for it.

.........


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

White Gardens;1929486 said:


> Ya, but what you saw the last few years was a rebound of sorts due to businesses and commercial vehicle owners not buying new, thus the demand for used.
> 
> And less new trucks sold, raising the prices of them, thus raising the demand and prices of used.
> 
> ...


Dude, it's all about gas prices, come on...


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

_ I wish I could find a silverado (2005) for under 15K! _


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I was looking around on Craigslist shopping for a dump truck. I wish someone could explain why a 1999 f550 with 100k on the clock is $18,000 or why an 02 Chevy 1 ton is 23k. Flat out ridiculous Imo


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

peteo1;1929580 said:


> I was looking around on Craigslist shopping for a dump truck. I wish someone could explain why a 1999 f550 with 100k on the clock is $18,000 or why an 02 Chevy 1 ton is 23k. Flat out ridiculous Imo


Like I said, it's only going to get worse as long as new trucks are hovering in the ungodly, stupidly expensive range.

This spring, I bought an 03 Kodiak. 35k on the odometer. Came with an undertailgate salter, central hydraulics, and a 9' pro plus plow.

I was really wanting it for no more than 25k, ended up spending 29.

Though solid, super clean, minor on the rust, with an 8.1 gasser, and Allison transmission, it still needed some random work such as tires, electrical gremlins, and brake work. Along with a leaky steering box that is notorious on these trucks.

Though I thought I spent too much at 29k, I've talked to multiple people looking for bigger trucks, without the equipment, going for the same price or a shade less than what I spent.

To get the same outfitted truck, new, would of cost me in excess of 80k...:realmad: Ultimately though, I feel lucky for getting the truck for what I did seeing used truck prices steadily climbing.

At some point, all the good used trucks will be gone, everyone going to beat to death what they got, and prices for services will shoot through the roof once they have to start replacing them.

.......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

WIPensFan;1929506 said:


> Dude, it's all about gas prices, come on...


If it's about gas prices, then the lower the gas price, the higher truck prices go for the demand as we would be seeing now.

That isn't fitting though, as truck prices have continued to climb, even when gas was at 4 bucks a gallon.

It's supply and demand, cash for clunkers took tons of old vehicles off the road, making less used vehicles. People can't buy new like they used to before the economy took a dump, so more people are buying used now.

Though an older article, this explains it all.

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2012/05/why-used-car-prices-will-stay-high-for-years/1#.VLiHenvVq4M

..


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

White Gardens;1929736 said:


> If it's about gas prices, then the lower the gas price, the higher truck prices go for the demand as we would be seeing now.
> 
> That isn't fitting though, as truck prices have continued to climb, even when gas was at 4 bucks a gallon.
> 
> ...


I read the whole article and have no idea what it said...
I'll agree to disagree.Thumbs Up


----------

